# unusal wild pigeon



## 21michb (Oct 21, 2013)

I have seen a wild pigeon that is white with a brown flecked breast and was wondering if it was just wild or a lost homing pigeon now I am new to pigeons so this could be common but I don't know


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Could be anything. Could be a feral mix with a bird from someones loft. Not necessarily a homer. If no band than it's hard to say. You do see different mixes when lost birds or escapees mate with ferals.


----------

